# Advice:



## Magus

Building a hunting arsenal for the south eastern US
I'm on a medium budget, I already have a 30-06, 22 pistol and 30-30, I'm looking for a single or double shotgun in 12 or 20 gauge and a pot meat 22 rifle.

I'm not used to "Civilian hunting guns" so I need a good ol' boy list.the lower the profile, the better.


----------



## pawpaw

Magus, maybe you missed my post on a Mossberg 702 I got from Walmart a couple days ago. I put an old cheap scope on it from another .22, & got a bullet group of 1.25 inch at over 100 yards. For $107.00?? 
Of course, they didn't have a single round of ammo they could sell me....


----------



## Caribou

The Ruger 10-22 is an excellent rifle. The new takedown model is cool but costs a bit more. There are millions of them out there so used ones are available for a good price. 

For shotguns I like the 12 GA pumps. The Remington 870 and Mossberg 500 are both widely available, inexpensive, and with tons of them out there are reasonable as to price whether new or used. Both are widely used by police and are very reliable. Models are available in 20 GA as well.

All the above have many after market add on's available.


----------



## deetheivy

I have a mossber 20, a 357 smith, and the only thing I really want to complete my gun list is an ar-7.


----------



## Magus

pawpaw said:


> Magus, maybe you missed my post on a Mossberg 702 I got from Walmart a couple days ago. I put an old cheap scope on it from another .22, & got a bullet group of 1.25 inch at over 100 yards. For $107.00??
> Of course, they didn't have a single round of ammo they could sell me....


Sounds like the way I'm going then.I love 10/22s BUT they're eye catchers.I want to give off the aura of nickle and dimeing and nothing fancy. is it reliable?
was eying a Marlin.

I want a profile so low I'm damn near invisible.

Can't go pump or auto, I NEED to look poorly armed. I have a nice 870, but its not going with me this time.


----------



## Caribou

Magus said:


> Sounds like the way I'm going then.I love 10/22s BUT they're eye catchers.I want to give off the aura of nickle and dimeing and nothing fancy. is it reliable?
> was eying a Marlin.
> 
> I want a profile so low I'm damn near invisible.
> 
> Can't go pump or auto, I NEED to look poorly armed. I have a nice 870, but its not going with me this time.


The Marlin is probably #2 in popularity behind the 10/22. A used one with a good action and bore might be less visible than a shiny new one. Wear on the bluing and dents in the stock have little effect on shot placement.


----------



## Grizz

I got my 10-22 in 1973 and have had no problems with it. I have gone through tens of thousands of rounds. Wore out many mags in that time. MY2CENTS


----------



## CulexPipiens

Magus said:


> Sounds like the way I'm going then.I love 10/22s BUT they're eye catchers.I want to give off the aura of nickle and dimeing and nothing fancy. is it reliable?
> was eying a Marlin.
> 
> I want a profile so low I'm damn near invisible.
> 
> Can't go pump or auto, I NEED to look poorly armed. I have a nice 870, but its not going with me this time.


For low profile, a "standard" 10/22, used, a few nicks in the stock, etc. should blend right in. Of course a nice shiney new stainless steel model would stand out quite a bit.

Think "Before" not "After" and it should blend fairly well.


----------



## Magus

Another reason I don't need a 10/22...it'd look like that in a month.LOL


----------



## Huntmaster

10-22's are nice but not needed... I have 5 .22's but none are one of those...the cheap ones work just as well!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

I just bought a 12 gauge single shot for $25.00
It has real bad rust in the bore not to a safety issue level
yet but definitely rusty.
The stock had latex brown paint on it and the but pad is the
wrong size.
I fired 6 shells at paper and was a bit surprised it still has a 
predictable pattern!
I have eaten 12-15 rabbits and 4 squirrels because of it.
I still have the second box of shells and its over half full.
The shells I have been using are the cheapest junk Walmart
sells.
It's pretty hard to argue against this record.


----------



## Magus

Looking for a low profile shotgun too..


----------



## cowboyhermit

Magus, is there a jurisdiction where pumps are not allowed but single shot are? I have never hear of this and am really curious, I don't travel much to hunt these days. I know of restrictions on detachable magazine guns in some crazy places but a pump has a permanent magazine.
A Ruger 10/22 with a wood stock and a Remington 870 also with a wood stock are what "good ole boys" around here use. When a guy pulls out a double barreled shotgun for hunting or a singleshot it attracts attention, I know because I have done it, we have an old German single that I love. I don't mind being seen as "eccentric" but it sounds like that is what you are trying to avoid.


----------



## Magus

Nope, I just want to look as poorly armed as possible and still be capable of hunting.


----------



## deetheivy

What about a zip gun magus? (zip guns aren't illegal, are they?)


----------



## PopPop

Although I am confused by your premise I would refer you to Marlin rimfires, bolt or auto. They are universally good meat guns and are found everywhere. The shotgun could be a single shot, double or bolt gun. If you can find one of the once popular screw adjustable choke guns that would be a plus. Double guns are going to be much more exspensive. My bare bones hunting battery would be a Remington or Mossberg pump shotgun ,a Remington or Ruger bolt action 30.06. A Remington or Marlin bolt action tube fed .22 capable of firing s, l, & lr .


----------



## Nor777

You might give H&R a look. They are a single shot rifle. You can send the frame in and have it fitted with a bunch of different rifle calibers and shotgun gauges. I had two frames with about a dozen different barrels between them. Check out Graybeard outdoors they have a large amount of info on these little guns.


----------



## labotomi

I've had a lot of 22 rifles over the years and have never had a more accurate shooter than an old Winchester model 67 single shot bolt action. I can't say that they're all that accurate, but the one my grandfather left me been the small game killer of choice over a wide selection of others. I keep going back. I don't think anyone would ever think twice about this being an "evil" gun.










It's also good with shorts if you want to reduce the sound a little bit.


----------



## Magus

PopPop said:


> Although I am confused by your premise I would refer you to Marlin rimfires, bolt or auto. They are universally good meat guns and are found everywhere. The shotgun could be a single shot, double or bolt gun. If you can find one of the once popular screw adjustable choke guns that would be a plus. Double guns are going to be much more exspensive. My bare bones hunting battery would be a Remington or Mossberg pump shotgun ,a Remington or Ruger bolt action 30.06. A Remington or Marlin bolt action tube fed .22 capable of firing s, l, & lr .


Fancy weapons attract unwanted attention.from cops and others.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

labotomi said:


> I've had a lot of 22 rifles over the years and have never had a more accurate shooter than an old Winchester model 67 single shot bolt action. I can't say that they're all that accurate, but the one my grandfather left me been the small game killer of choice over a wide selection of others. I keep going back. I don't think anyone would ever think twice about this being an "evil" gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also good with shorts if you want to reduce the sound a little bit.


In many eyes, all guns be evil, just sayin.


----------



## carnut1100

Here in Oz anything other than a bolt rifle an a over/under shottie grabs attention.....


----------



## Magus

Its going to be like that everywhere in a few days.


----------



## greenoak

Used marlin 60 and a 12 and 20 gauge NEF/H&R single shot. You could get all 3 for under $400 easy.


----------

